# Teach GSD to find morels?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Have any of you morel hunters out there taught your dog to find morels? Did it work? How did you do it?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol this is too funny! My parents saw how great Jinx is at finding things and using her nose and asked me to teach her to find morels for them!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you going to give it a try?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

probably not I have no clue where to even attempt them here in NC however they grow in my parents yard in MI


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Holmeshx2 said:


> probably not I have no clue where to even attempt them here in NC however they grow in my parents yard in MI


Um...where do they live? :lurking:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

will your dog find things you hide?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I could teach him to. He is an amazing tracker.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

well, why don't you teach him to find the morels??



doggiedad said:


> will your dog find things you hide?





Ruthie said:


> I could teach him to. He is an amazing tracker.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ruthie said:


> Um...where do they live? :lurking:


lol you are gonna need something more then a couch to hide behind if you get between my mom and her morels lol. 

I would think simple imprinting like putting a morel in your hand let him smell it then praise/reward.. keep doing it then place in an open box let dog sniff/reward put few empty boxes around when dog sniffs box with morel in it praise/reward then make it a bit harder to find the right box and keep working it then maybe line up some other mushrooms with a decent space between them and when he scents the right one HUGE reward and build off that?

I dont know for sure I'm just assuming and thats how Id probably try starting if I did it. Of course theres always a chance Id probably screw it up lol


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG!! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooo slow.. I just realized who you were lmao Hi amy  I'll go back to my corner now.. such a dunce lol


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> well, why don't you teach him to find the morels??


 would like to know if it is worth the work. In would have to train him with dried ones and wonder if that would be effective. Also wonder if it would interferen with Schutzhund tracking at all. I could never trial in May. Lol


----------

